

Queue everything and delight everyone - rgbrgb
http://decafbad.com/blog/2008/07/04/queue-everything-and-delight-everyone

======
rgbrgb
Just found this linked from the Celery docs. A very compelling argument for
doing everything asynchronously in your next webapp.

